# Looking for a chef abroad Mauritius



## AlexContainer

Hi all, 

By no mean i'm a chef or a connoisseur went it comes to food. 

My business partner and I are looking to recruit, a chef or sou chef who is comfortable in the area of Japanese and Malaysian cuisine. 

The 2 restaurants will have an estimate of 30 seats all together. (one big kitchen with 2 different exist) 
With a simple but tasty menu. The menu have not been design yet because we believe that a chef or sou chef will be more experience in what kind of menu he/she is comfortable in delivering.
De preference Halal menu due to the vast majority being of Muslim and Indian background. 

Not to worry, the first language of Mauritius in English and French. 

If you are interested in moving abroad to Mauritius, please feel free to contact me. 
In terms of visa and paperwork, we will have everything sorted out. 

Thanks
Alex


----------



## DETAKO

Hi,
we are Detako, a private chef service and right now we are working in Malaga, Spain.Detako is composed by David, the chef and Elena, the waitress. We are looking for a new experience abroad and it will be an honor to work with you.
This is our web page www.detako.es, please contact us if you are interisting in us.
Thank you ,
Greetings from Malaga
David and Elena


----------

